# Sierra Nevada @ Dan Murphy's



## razz (26/8/12)

Six packs available at Mornington store. $22.99, best before March 2013. Not refrigerated but I got a six of Porter anyway.


----------



## mwd (26/8/12)

Same Price here in Queensland from Dan's website.

Wonder if it is as good as the Ballast Point Porter which is $11.95 a 640ml bottle.


----------



## DU99 (26/8/12)

Better off buying any 10 and get 10%..mrs did that today got a nice selection.


----------



## Batz (26/8/12)

DU99 said:


> Better off buying any 10 and get 10%..mrs did that today got a nice selection.




How does that work DU?


----------



## browndog (26/8/12)

Sierra Navada Porter is a great beer. If you want to try brewing it for yourself, this recipe gives great results.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Sierra Navada Porter
Brewer: Browndog
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Robust American Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 27.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 43.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 88.39 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (80.0 SRM) Grain 4.99 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 4.99 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 1.64 % 
15.00 gm Nugget [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US05 From Trub (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.11 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.95 L of water at 79.5 C 67.8 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/12)

They must be doing a push, like Macs have been doing lately, into the Oz market. 

I got a six from a mere BWS at Maroochydore when I was on holiday there a few weeks ago. 
IMHO Browndog's APA shytes all over SNPA so listen to the man when he speaks.


----------



## Batz (26/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> They must be doing a push, like Macs have been doing lately, into the Oz market.
> 
> I got a six from a mere BWS at Maroochydore when I was on holiday there a few weeks ago.
> IMHO Browndog's APA shytes all over SNPA so listen to the man when he speaks.




Browndog's gets my vote as well. :beer:


----------



## Spiesy (26/8/12)

Batz said:


> How does that work DU?


Buy a mixed 10, get a 10% discount.


----------



## Nick JD (26/8/12)

BWS in Burleigh Heads has this:


----------



## mwd (26/8/12)

10 for 10% Not much of a deal considering the way they skin you if you buy singles or sixes compared to the case price.

$100.00 for 12x Ballast Point Porter has just got to be taking the piss. At that price they can keep it till it goes out of date.


----------



## Innes (26/8/12)

Nick JD said:


> BWS in Burleigh Heads has this:


I picked up a couple of these myself at Wollies Liquor today. $12 each or if you buy 3 or more, they cost $10 each. 710ml bottles.

I also got some Sierra Nevada Porter and Stout from Dan's yesterday.


----------



## jlm (26/8/12)

Even turned up at a BWS here in Tas (Riverside for those interested). I'd like to say that they were in worse nick than the bottlo who gets in the good craft beer, but not so. In the fridge too.


----------



## dammag (26/8/12)

Nick JD said:


> BWS in Burleigh Heads has this:



What did you think of it. I got one at Dan's at Mermaid Beach yesterday. I enjoyed it but maybe not $12 enjoy?


----------



## Lakey (26/8/12)

dammag said:


> What did you think of it. I got one at Dan's at Mermaid Beach yesterday. I enjoyed it but maybe not $12 enjoy?



Nice beer they had these and the ballast point porter 3 for $30


----------



## razz (26/8/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Same Price here in Queensland from Dan's website.
> 
> Wonder if it is as good as the Ballast Point Porter which is $11.95 a 640ml bottle.


I'll be keeping an eye out for the Porter, is it on a par with the BigEye?


----------



## doon (26/8/12)

Definitely don't think the harvest is worth 12 considering I bought a six pack of ballast ipa for 18


----------



## a_quintal (26/8/12)

BWS Glebe also has the longies of Burleigh Brewings Dark Coffee Lager (cant remember the exact name name)


----------



## mwd (26/8/12)

razz said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out for the Porter, is it on a par with the BigEye?



It would need to be damn good to justify the price. The IPA is outstanding IMO but as a cheapskate I buy the Zwiec Porter which is quite drinkable. I need to get down to Dan's and have a scout round again. So much to sample and not enough cash <_<


----------



## Wimmig (26/8/12)

Nick JD said:


> BWS in Burleigh Heads has this:



What does it mean by 1st Release? Are there multiple releases of the 2012 southern around? Does it have the USA health details on the bottle or the local variation (sans the standard drinks / importer sticker)?


----------



## a_quintal (26/8/12)

Wimmig said:


> What does it mean by 1st Release? Are there multiple releases of the 2012 southern around? Does it have the USA health details on the bottle or the local variation (sans the standard drinks / importer sticker)?



Has the US health warning


----------



## Jay Cee (26/8/12)

Wimmig said:


> What does it mean by 1st Release? Are there multiple releases of the 2012 southern around? Does it have the USA health details on the bottle or the local variation (sans the standard drinks / importer sticker)?



I was drinking this 6 months ago, and Im certain that the label was different. Don't know what the 1st Release means. 

Browndog, thanks for the porter recipe. Good to have a guide for US style darks, I'll add this to my 'to-do' list


----------



## Wimmig (26/8/12)

a_quintal said:


> Has the US health warning



So then the guess would have to be they are importing it themselves? Without a doubt there are multiple releases around. Does it have a specific vintage on the bottle design? Should be 2012 Southern Hop Harvest.


----------



## a_quintal (26/8/12)

Wimmig said:


> So then the guess would have to be they are importing it themselves? Without a doubt there are multiple releases around. Does it have a specific vintage on the bottle design? Should be 2012 Southern Hop Harvest.



Yep 2012


----------



## whatwhat (26/8/12)

No Comment


----------



## Nick JD (26/8/12)

dammag said:


> What did you think of it. I got one at Dan's at Mermaid Beach yesterday. I enjoyed it but maybe not $12 enjoy?



I bought a Hoegaarden.


----------



## mwd (28/8/12)

Dropped by Dan's today and spent too much as usual  Got a six of Torpedo no discount $24.odd, last time I bought it was crap this time nice and tasty but I must say enjoy the Ballast Point Bigeye more. Shelled out the $11.95 for the BP Porter hope it is good and a bottle of Hoppy Hefe to try out. Didn't spot any Southern Harvest in our Dan's.


----------



## Snowdog (29/8/12)

I'm thinking Dan Murphy knows where I work and live. They just opened a store in The Gap, and are close to completing a store in Strathpine.
Have to check out these new stores for their selection.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/8/12)

jlm said:


> Even turned up at a BWS here in Tas (Riverside for those interested). I'd like to say that they were in worse nick than the bottlo who gets in the good craft beer, but not so. In the fridge too.



:icon_offtopic: What's Riverside like as a 'burb? Doing research, and we're likely to land in the North, not South. But trying to balance living near a CBD vs a big plot of land.

Goomba


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/12)

Finally got the SN southern hop harvest. Pretty good, got Nelson Sauvin.

Also got quite a strong Melon aroma. What hop is responsible? I've been meaning to do a Summer ( the hop) lager.


----------



## Nick JD (31/8/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Finally got the SN southern hop harvest. Pretty good, got Nelson Sauvin.
> 
> Also got quite a strong Melon aroma. What hop is responsible? I've been meaning to do a Summer ( the hop) lager.



Usually when I get a melon aroma it's ester-derived. Wonder if they use a different yeast for that one?


----------



## adryargument (31/8/12)

Picked up two this arvo after work from vintage cellars for 9.95 each - at least they were both tucked away in a nice cool dark part of the fridge. Dans I simply don't trust anymore.


----------



## mwd (31/8/12)

I was in Dan's today and two great piles of stuff sitting outside in the yard at about 30C. Looked like megaswill and 4X Gold so don't suppose the locals will be too bothered.


----------

